# Havannah Nature Reserve - Bokeh, swans, fog and low flying planes!



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So recently moved house and as a result I have a nature reserve on my doorstep!

I didn't even know it was there until I moved in...

So today when I got out of bed it was -1, frosty, sunny with a nice bit of mist floating around the ground.

I packed all my kit up including my telephoto lens and off I went.

I didn't really know what I'd get so started off playing some depth of field on my Sigma 17-50 F2.8


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Exploring a bit more I found some nice open space - will need to check out TPE as I am always looking for sunrise/sunset shots


_MG_1528 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

This wander was sort of inspired by Drew who posted some awesome shots of wild boar a couple of weeks ago. I was hoping I'd come across some wildlife but being colour blind I wasn't hopeful!

But I did...


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then some kids and dog came so off they went and hid in the reeds.

I then got my filters out to see if I could get any landscape stuff but noticed some fog coming my way!


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then returned to see if the swans had come back... by this point my face was frozen so last couple of photos before I headed home.


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I got back the car opened the boot and started packing my gear away, baring in mind this nature reserve is on the flight path into Newcastle airport I wasn't too bothered by low flying aeroplanes... but I looked up to see an emirates flight a bout 20m off the ground coming into land. I **** myself as I knew it was too far for landing! It pulled up out of the landing but I was too slow to grab my camera.

I waited for it to come back in to land and was a bit more ready this time - you'll see how foggy it is... this isnt a good photo and my Sigma 120-400 AF system is a bit slow.


Havannah Nature Reserve by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed my little walk!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Does no one love a swan like?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Love a bit of swan lake - don't know if I could sit through the whole of it though.

:lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Whistle the first bit and I'll join in 

And interesting selection Ed.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Makes a bit of a change to posting cars cars and more cars


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Some great shots Ed, nice to have someplace like that close by. 

The last (or maybe second last) shot of the swan close up in the reeds is my pick of the bunch. Great comp and the orange of the beak works as a great focal point against the other muted colours.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

B2ONGO said:


> Some great shots Ed, nice to have someplace like that close by.
> 
> The last (or maybe second last) shot of the swan close up in the reeds is my pick of the bunch. Great comp and the orange of the beak works as a great focal point against the other muted colours.


Thanks it was nice to shoot something a bit different... am in agreement with you about the swan photo - bet of the bunch i think! Also, dont usually get photos of leaves etc but I love the detail in the first photo!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

B2ONGO said:


> Some great shots Ed, nice to have someplace like that close by.
> 
> The last (or maybe second last) shot of the swan close up in the reeds is my pick of the bunch. Great comp and the orange of the beak works as a great focal point against the other muted colours.


Thanks it was nice to shoot something a bit different... am in agreement with you about the swan photo - bet of the bunch i think! Also, dont usually get photos of leaves etc but I love the detail in the first photo!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great set Ed, i especially like the leave shots which have some nice detail and Bokeh  Love the trees shots aswell. Your missing a trick not dropping by Big Waters mind, its right near where you were!


----------

